# Ankle pads



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I just sat at home for 3 weeks letting my ankle heal.  I was finishing a job so the HOs could move in and everything had to be done by a certain day. On that day I spent about 3 hours total on my knees painting baseboards. This was not 3 hours straight, but on and off. Even so, I would get up from time to time and let out a muffled scream from the pain.

The next day I could see and feel a small amount of swelling on my left knee, but it didn't hurt. About 2-3 days later my left ankle started swelling up and made it very difficult for me to walk around. A month later and I am still nursing it.

I remember years ago I used to strip and refinish slate floors. I would get on my hands and knees and use floor stripper and stainless steel tooth-sized brushes to clean out the grout lines. My knees hurt, so I got some knee pads. I did some work for about an hour, then stood up. My knees felt fine and I was pleasantly surprised. I stood looking at my work for a few moments, then my ankles exploded with pain! I never found any ankle pads for the slate floor work, but I did stop doing that type of work.

I have spent some time on the internet looking for some kind of padding that would go over the top of the shoe and on either side of the ankle, but have come up empty. Other than sliding around on a 2' x 2' foam pad, does anyone have any ideas for top of shoe/ankle pads? I just bought one of those foam sticks at the dollar store, the kind that kids hit eash other with because they will not hurt, and am thinking how I could make my own padding from that.

Any thoughts on ankle and shoe padding?

futtyos


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Try mid-height hiking boots, they cover the ankles. If you get a pair that has good flexibility and are not solid leather they'll be plenty comfortable.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Standing or sitting for long periods: When the muscles are inactive, they can't pump body fluids back up toward the heart. The retention of water and blood can cause swelling in the legs.
You still have to keep an eye on it, if the swelling doesn't go you should check with your Doctor.
Best of luck.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I tend to sit back on my ankles with my foot twisted under me. Too much and my ankle (usually left) will get tender as hell and swollen. Doc said I was over stretching a ligament there. Usually wrap it well with an ace bandage and avoid the sitting on it and it goes away in a few days.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe try Dick's sporting goods and look for ankle guards (pads) that rollerbladers might use!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*boots instead of running shoes*



PRC said:


> Try mid-height hiking boots, they cover the ankles. If you get a pair that has good flexibility and are not solid leather they'll be plenty comfortable.


I have only worn running type shoes for decades as my feet are very wide and hard to find shoes that fit. I think I will visit Redwing Shoes (they have wide shoes) and see what they have in a boot. I may just get a pair for when I am working on the floor. Thanks for the idea.

futtyos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Swelling*



PremierPaintingMa said:


> Standing or sitting for long periods: When the muscles are inactive, they can't pump body fluids back up toward the heart. The retention of water and blood can cause swelling in the legs.
> You still have to keep an eye on it, if the swelling doesn't go you should check with your Doctor.
> Best of luck.


The swelling is going down. I worked half days this Saturday, Sunday and Monday, took off yesterday to rest my feet, back to work today. My right foot was starting to hurt. I think it is because I am favoring the left. I just put on my ankle brace and knee brace. My left knee was starting to feel some stress. I think I just need to pay attention more and realize that at 62 my body cannot do what it did years ago. Thankfully I don't have to get on the floor for a few days.

futtyos


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

These posts really belong in the OPPU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

futtyos said:


> I have only worn running type shoes for decades as my feet are very wide and hard to find shoes that fit. I think I will visit Redwing Shoes (they have wide shoes) and see what they have in a boot. I may just get a pair for when I am working on the floor. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> I have wide feet as well and I wear SAS shoes, San Antonio Shoe, that are made with a straight last rather than a curved last like most shoes. They don't make a boot but they are very comfortable,pricey but worth it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> These posts really belong in the OPPU.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes these types of threads can stand on their own. Or in futtyos' case, sit on their own.


----------



## mrkrasnii (Oct 7, 2021)

I am a runner and I have pain in my feet and heels, what to do?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

futtyos said:


> I just sat at home for 3 weeks letting my ankle heal. I was finishing a job so the HOs could move in and everything had to be done by a certain day. On that day I spent about 3 hours total on my knees painting baseboards. This was not 3 hours straight, but on and off. Even so, I would get up from time to time and let out a muffled scream from the pain.
> 
> The next day I could see and feel a small amount of swelling on my left knee, but it didn't hurt. About 2-3 days later my left ankle started swelling up and made it very difficult for me to walk around. A month later and I am still nursing it.
> 
> ...



Look into proknee pads I have been extremely happy with mine, 








ProKnee 0714 Custom Fit Knee Pads with 1 Inch Foam and Regular Straps 21" - - Amazon.com


ProKnee 0714 Custom Fit Knee Pads with 1 Inch Foam and Regular Straps 21" - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------

